# Ci sono anch'io...



## osvaldobusatti (7 Novembre 2014)

Un saluto a tutti.
Spero che altri amici mi raggiungano.
Questo è un ottimo Forum del Milan!!!

OB


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Novembre 2014)

Ciao.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Novembre 2014)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2014)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Novembre 2014)

Benvenuto !


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2014)

Ciao benvenuto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Novembre 2014)

Buona permanenza su Milan Wordl!


----------

